# Partagas Corona Junior



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's some pictures of my new years smoke. I didn't care much for it. It smelled like coffee, but tasted very peppery.

These pictures were taken when I was at the hill, hitting slopes 

I have a Morrow 161 with flow bindings (snowboard). Incase anyone wonders.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I also don't love these but as a yard gar they are fine, You might try the black my favorite is the Mazimo tubo worlds difference and fairly cheap.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmm. I'll check it out!


----------

